# 4 Kerne bei XP Prof. verwenden



## stephankunz (11. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen PC zugelegt. Dieser hat einen Intel Core2 Quad Q9300 Prozessor (4x 2,50 Ghz). Es wird aber nur einer verwendet. Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juli 2008)

Erkennt Windows nur einen Kern? Oder ist nur einer ausgelastet?
Letzteres ist normal. Mehrere Kerne lasten nur Anwendungen aus die Mehrkernprozessoren unterstützen, oder eben zB 2 "normale" Anwendungen.


----------



## stephankunz (11. Juli 2008)

Windows erkennt nur einen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juli 2008)

Ok dann hat XP vermutlich einen zu alten Treiber für den Prozessor installiert.
Ich gehe davon aus dass SP2 installiert ist.

Geh mal in den Hardwaremanager und schau nach ob du folgenden Eintrag findest.
"ACPI Multi Processor PC" oder so ähnlich, also es sollte was Multi Processor oder mehrkern dastehen.
Ist das nicht der Fall, rechtsklick den ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Treiber und geh auf Eigenschaften.
Dort dann auf "Treiber" und dann auf "Treiber Aktualisieren"

Nicht online Suchen lassen.
Von einer bestimmten Quelle installieren.
Nicht suchen ich wähle den Treiber selbst.
Und dort dann "ACPI Multiprocess PC" auswählen.
Alles bestätigen, neustarten, es sollte nun gehen.

Die Texte stimmen vielleicht nicht 100%ig, hatte gerade nur ein Englisches System da zum nachschauen


----------



## stephankunz (11. Juli 2008)

ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. windows erkennt alle 4 kerne, verwendet aber nur einen. was muss ich tun?


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2008)

War Windows schon installiert oder wurde es neu raufgemacht ?
Bitte auch mal in
Systemeigenschaften/Erweitert/Umgebungsvariablen->
Systemvariablen->Variable=NUMBER_OF_PROCESSORS schauen

ZU SPÄT - mfg chmee


----------



## stephankunz (11. Juli 2008)

ich habs neu draufgemacht. (war nicht beim neuen pc dabei)


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juli 2008)

Das heist im Taskmanager zB bekommst du alle 4 angezeigt (bei Leistung, in den Optionen "Ein diagramm pro CPU" aktivieren.) Aber nur einer davon tut etwas?

Also wenn die 4 Kerne erkannt werden, aber nur einer genutzt wird kann das an der verwendeten Software liegen.

Als Test könntest du mal mehrere Programme starten und die etwas arbeiten lassen.
Oder mal Sisoft Sandra in der Testversion installieren, und einen CPU Speedtest damit machen lassen. Oder mal das hier testen, wurde mir letztens empfohlen.
http://www.passmark.com/products/pt.htm. Habs aber selbst nie Probiert.
Die Testversionen sollten in beiden Fällen mehr als ausreichen.

Die meisten Programme können nur mit einem CPU Kern arbeiten.
Solange dann nur ein Programm läuft Prozessorlast erzeugt, arbeitet auch nur einer wirklich.
Es gibt aber auch eine Menge Software, gerade zB im Bereich Videobearbeitung oder 3D Modeling die mit mehreren Kernen gleichzeitig umgehen kann.
Wenn du irgendwas in der Art hast kann man damit auch klasse die CPU mal ein wenig kitzeln.


----------



## Antispy (25. Juli 2008)

Versuch mal folgendes:

Starte mal ein paar Programme, welche einigermaßen viel Prozessorlast ziehen (z.B. PC-Spiele), wechsel dann im Spiel mit "[ALT]  + [TAB]" auf den Windows Desktop und öffne den Taskmanager.
Als nächste wähle den Prozess des Spiels/Programmes aus und mache dort Rechtsklick drauf.
Nun hast du die Möglichkeit diesen Prozess auf einen bestimmten CPU-Kern auszulagern.
Ab jetzt sollte ein anderer Kern die Arbeit für dieses Spiel/Programm übernehmen.


----------

